# How Could They....



## _OC_ (12 July 2016)

.....kill my beautiful tabby cat and leave him dead outside my gate....he wore a collar and was micro chipped....last Saturday some poor guy knocked on the front door to tell my OH he had bad news....some b*****d had hit him in their car and drove off.....and my OH went out to collect his still warm limp body and was cuddling him.....and I was torn to bits.....just come back from holiday and collected him and his brother from Cattery four days prior and then this happened.....we live rural and the 30 mph limit outside in the lane really seems to be put your foot down and go for it.......he was amazing little boy ,his down fall was he want of chasing something small and furry....but,it's his brother I feel for he looks so lost....we laid out his body on the lawn so he could look and see he had died.....we have been offered a 1 year old black and white cat.....my current cat is four......but, after this I don't know if we should?
We got our two boys when they where found abandoned in a black bin liner by a friends father walking his Labrador who sniffed them out there was 5 all tabbies chucked in a bag....how could they do that?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 July 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. That's just utterly heartbreaking.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 July 2016)

Heartbreaking,  I feel for you, lost my 17 year old cat three weeks ago. Like you we live in a rural area on a lane that only has two other houses on it and he was hit. Found him on the lane right outside our drive.  His brother has become very strange, mewing constantly just wandering around.


----------



## _OC_ (12 July 2016)

Faracat said:



			I'm so very sorry for your loss. That's just utterly heartbreaking. 

Click to expand...

Thank you Faracat......I just want him back cuddled up to me....not going to happen,his death has completely flawed me and OH


----------



## _OC_ (12 July 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Heartbreaking,  I feel for you, lost my 17 year old cat three weeks ago. Like you we live in a rural area on a lane that only has two other houses on it and he was hit. Found him on the lane right outside our drive.  His brother has become very strange, mewing constantly just wandering around.
		
Click to expand...

So.. so sorry for you....it so hurts!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 July 2016)

Am so so sorry.  We've lost 2 cats, just gone missing, never to return.   Not knowing what has happened is awful. 

Sending huge hugs, they leave such empty gaps.


----------



## Emilieu (19 July 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Very different circumstances but i too am feeling the space left by a soft pawed friend this week. I hope you will consider the little black and white. There are so many pusscats out there needing lovely homes xx


----------



## Tyssandi (19 July 2016)

_OC_ said:



			.....kill my beautiful tabby cat and leave him dead outside my gate....he wore a collar and was micro chipped....last Saturday some poor guy knocked on the front door to tell my OH he had bad news....some b*****d had hit him in their car and drove off.....and my OH went out to collect his still warm limp body and was cuddling him.....and I was torn to bits.....just come back from holiday and collected him and his brother from Cattery four days prior and then this happened.....we live rural and the 30 mph limit outside in the lane really seems to be put your foot down and go for it.......he was amazing little boy ,his down fall was he want of chasing something small and furry....but,it's his brother I feel for he looks so lost....we laid out his body on the lawn so he could look and see he had died.....we have been offered a 1 year old black and white cat.....my current cat is four......but, after this I don't know if we should?
We got our two boys when they where found abandoned in a black bin liner by a friends father walking his Labrador who sniffed them out there was 5 all tabbies chucked in a bag....how could they do that? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 July 2016)

That is so sad I am so sorry


----------



## FubsyMog (19 July 2016)

So, so sorry. Rest in peace, wee tabby cat. A couple of years ago some **** hit one of our cats just outside the house but just out of sight - there's a bend in the road. Thankfully someone walking their dog came by and phoned the number on her collar. She survived but lost an eye - I don't know if she would have but for the dog-walkers. We live on what should be a quiet road in an housing estate, access only, but it is an absolute rat-run. I think people like slaloming in and out of the parked cars to feel like they're racing.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 July 2016)

A lot of people are horrible, simple. I've never got over when I was looking after my mums house with our two cats (who I'd grown up with before I moved out to loved them to pieces).  I came home one evening from supper out with friends to find one lying dead right in the middle of the road by our driveway. It was just horrific driving closer wondering what it was then the horrific realisation. They would have known they'd hit him and they just left him for dead lying right there for me to find. I'll never get over that. Then the following night would you believe that the other cat got hit. Our next door neighbours carried him down the driveway, they'd found him lying in the road - again, nobody had even bothered to stop to check and move him. I had to bury both cats within 2 days of each other. That was a pretty horrendous phone conversation with my mother 

I've hit a cat once, it ran out in front of me and I swerved but still just caught it. I was distraught, immediately turned round and went back to the house it had run to, knocked on their door in tears telling them what had happened and could they find it now and we check on it. They didn't even seem overly bothered, they just said they were sure he'd be fine even though they hadnt seen him. I demanded they find him so we eventually found him in their shed, miraculously he did seem ok but I couldnt believe the owners attitude 

So sad OP, its just terrible to lose a member of the family and made worse by selfish nasty people x


----------



## hackneylass2 (26 July 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. And to anyone who have lost a cat on the roads.

Please do not brand the drivers as horrid people. Of course they should attend the cat and try to find its owner and not just leave the poor thing.  Cats will suddenly run out into the road, just last week, a cat ran out in front of us and how we missed it I will never know, we were going through our village at around 20 mph and only just swerved in time, it really shook us up as we are cat people.  We always drive very carefully when cars are parked on the side of the road as cats do have a habit of running suddenly  from beneath a parked car. It's not usually the drivers fault, but they should do all they can to help and contact the owner. Those who just hit and run are beyond contempt.


----------

